# He is home...



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Is that the little stud muffin?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It is...but he looks terrible right now! He didn't handle being in the trailer for 9 hours very well.  He is also by himself and he is used to being with at leat 15 other horses. I can't wait to see him all shedded out and looking good...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

=D is he yours or your husbands?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is all mine!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yeah! You better make him the hottest thing on the block!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha...he will be!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

He is the cutest little stud I have ever seen! He is adorable!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Mighty. I think he is something else! I love his look at me attitude!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cutie!! I'm jealous!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

great movement......very cute!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's an absolutely stunning little fella!  

More pics please!  :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks JDI. Ilovemyhorsies I think he's a pretty nice mover as well. 

Meggy I will be sure to take more pictues when I have him shaped up (he's a tab bit under weight) and looking better. Combined with the fact that he is underweight, he also has a cut on his chest (rubbing on the bale feeder), ring worm on his neck, and a terrible coat. I will be loving him to pieces to get him looking good again.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks JDI. Ilovemyhorsies I think he's a pretty nice mover as well.
> 
> Meggy I will be sure to take more pictues when I have him shaped up (he's a tab bit under weight) and looking better. Combined with the fact that he is underweight, he also has a cut on his chest (rubbing on the bale feeder), ring worm on his neck, and a terrible coat. I will be loving him to pieces to get him looking good again.


He's so lucky to have such a good home


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, I agree with JDI, he's got a such a wonderful Momma now. :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate that! 

But I don't think he thinks I'm a very good mommy right now! We just trimmd his feet and dewormed him. Well that was a chore and a half! He kicks like crazy when you go near his back end... :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He is too cute! I love him to pieces and he's not even mine! I can't wait to see piccies of him with a nice new summer coat


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

He'll grow up to be a great horse. He's so cute - I'll take him!


----------

